# Ford F550 19.5" tires



## terraventure

Hello all
I have a 2004 Ford f550 diesel 9 ft dump and 9ft fisher x-blade. I currently have the stock continental tires. They are not to good in the snow, not enough siping. Does anyone else run a truck with 19.5" wheels. I am going to get some new tires and wanted to see if anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## Plowfast9957

yea you dont have many options with those rims but my dad has been running Generals on his with pretty good luck.


----------



## litle green guy

The stock tires are worthless in the snow. Goodyear makes a all season radial tire thats not bad. I think i've got Generals on my F450, it's a real meaty lug tire that works well in the snow. They're not cheap though, they run about 265.00 a piece but you can't use those highway tires in the snow, you'll end up in the weeds pretty quick. oh, I think Bridgestone also makes a good meaty tire too.


----------



## plowed

I just ordered the Generals, LMT 450s for the rears on my F550. $265 each, will have them next week. I researched these a lot, not many choices. The tire shop said he will no longer install anything other than the Generals on the 550s as people were complaining about the Goodyears, Kumhos, etc.


----------



## Foz

We have several GMC trucks w/ 19.5 and run Goodyear G124, good tread, can't remember the cost though.


----------



## Arc Burn

I see the guys around here run the Generals W/studs,they seem to like them.Not alot of options for that size as stated.


----------



## snow white

*Tires*

I Run A Retread Tires On Rear As There Are Better Choice Of Tread Patters And Excellent Quality...deep Lug Only Usually Run 2wd Now


----------



## litle green guy

I acually looked today and I have Goodyear G124 on my truck not Generals I couldn't remeber. The Goodyears have be pretty good though.


----------



## plowed

I have run the Goodyear G124 LT and ony got about 13k miles. It was a cap and perhaps that's why, but I also only paid $100 a tire.


----------



## terraventure

*Chains on trucks with 19.5" wheels*

I have the continental/general lmt400's on the front and lmt450's on the rear. The 400's are not an aggressive tire the 450's are ok. I am going to check out the goodyear g124's this week. I have checked about every major tire manufactures website and no one makes tires for 19.5" wheels for snow. I wish I could get some Nokian tires. My folks had some vehicles with those and the vehicles were incredible in all snow conditions.
Does anyone run chains on their 19.5" wheels


----------



## Big Dog D

I have found that even the generals aren't that great but there is really no other choice. The other thing to look out for is the sidewalls, they are very susceptible to damage from curbings especially granite. Seems like as soon as you brush against a curb they develop a gash, cut or a bubble/blister alomost instantly. I have a pile of tires that have plenty of tread but are junk do to sidewall damage. :crying:


----------



## mr.plow

terraventure said:


> Hello all
> I have a 2004 Ford f550 diesel 9 ft dump and 9ft fisher x-blade. I currently have the stock continental tires. They are not to good in the snow, not enough siping. Does anyone else run a truck with 19.5" wheels. I am going to get some new tires and wanted to see if anyone has any suggestions.


 Ya I'm with you, after my first snowfall plowing experience the stock tires are not good on sno and ice. Even with my truck that's carrying the 8611 in front and a 3300 pound dump plus a 1ton of salt in it. It still had alot of problems with traction.
Wich should be better to get goodyears g124 or generals LT 450? why do they recomend not to run trcacion tires on the front? Seems like it's needed with the heavy plow and 4 wheel drive.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I've run the G124's on my F800 and got about 25K out of them. wasn't real thrilled with that, but it doesn't sound like that's too bad. I am pretty sure that is what I will be putting on my 550's when it comes time to replace. 

I've had some retreads from a local retreader and they have sucked to put it mildly. Got stuck with the first set more times in 6 months than in the previous 2 years we had the truck. Last set lost half the blocks on them. I am going to stop trying to save money and just get new tires from now on at least for 19.5's. The 22.5's on my 750 seem to be doing quite well.

Anybody got a pic of the Generals?


----------



## mr.plow

I just put general 450(4) in the back of my F550, the front is still stock. Should I do the front aswell? Or does it become too aggressive to drive and turn? Anybody running gen's 450 on the front how's the grip compard to stock, should I go with 460 in the front? Thanks.


----------



## Big Dog D

Has anybody tried cutting additional sipes in the General 450's yet?


----------



## dirt digger

we don't plow with our 550 service truck...but the Generals stink in the mud. I can't tell you how many times we've had to hook a chain to the front of the truck. Does BFGoodrich make those All Terrain T/A's in something that heavy?


----------



## Big Dog D

I am as you can tell by my sig a pretty devoute Ford Truck guy. But they are really starting to pi$$ me off with their tire size $h!t !!!!!!!!!

My F-550's run the 19.5'' rims which like all of you who run them know are a *very * odd ball size and the tires only come in like two tread patterns both of which suck in the snow!

My 05 F-350 comes with 18'' wheels which again the only tire available on the market that are available are the Continental Conti-Trac's which aren't quite as bad as the 400's & 450's that the F-550's run but none the less aren't as aggressive a tire as I would like.

Do other manufacturers pull this same bs too?


----------



## Big Dog D

Big Dog D said:


> Has anybody tried cutting additional sipes in the General 450's yet?


Anybody???


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy

While I don't know their prices are good or not, they do list different tire styles at Rickson Truck.

245/75R19.5's
http://www.ricksontruck.com/tires_24570R195.html

8R19.5's - Look at the Good Year G-171's
http://www.ricksontruck.com/tires_8R195.html

Here is their website
http://www.ricksontruck.com/

Hope this helps a little, Chris


----------



## Big Dog D

UpstateDzlGuy said:


> While I don't know their prices are good or not, they do list different tire styles at Rickson Truck.
> 
> 245/75R19.5's
> http://www.ricksontruck.com/tires_24570R195.html
> 
> 8R19.5's - Look at the Good Year G-171's
> http://www.ricksontruck.com/tires_8R195.html
> 
> Here is their website
> http://www.ricksontruck.com/
> 
> Hope this helps a little, Chris


Thanks looks interesting!


----------



## Big Dog D

Anybody try the General 450's on the front of their F-550 yet??? Used one of the 550's today for sanding today and the truck felt like it had slicks on it.


----------



## Big Dog D

UpstateDzlGuy said:


> While I don't know their prices are good or not, they do list different tire styles at Rickson Truck.
> 
> 245/75R19.5's
> http://www.ricksontruck.com/tires_24570R195.html
> 
> 8R19.5's - Look at the Good Year G-171's
> http://www.ricksontruck.com/tires_8R195.html
> 
> Here is their website
> http://www.ricksontruck.com/
> 
> Hope this helps a little, Chris


Thanks for the info! Called my dealer today and am trying the Michelin XDE-MS's today. I had a sidewall injury blowout on a sander last night and asked him about these tires and he had 3 in stock. I am trying one as a replacement for the damaged tire and bought a new tire wheel assembly to have as an additional spare.


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy

Cool. I hope they work out for you. Chris


----------



## newlooklandscp

General LMT 450's All around on my F450. All six probably cost you around $1600.00

Ken - New Look Landscaping


----------



## milby7

If you have a Kaufman Tire store around they can get some private labels that are pretty good, better tread than the stock, not bad in snow 225's 179 ea. 245 199 ea. pretty cheap, I wouldn't run Generals again they are not good in the snow and have a weak sidewall, my 450 came with them I don't even have 30000 miles on mine and had to replace 3 of them.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

little green guy;244890 said:


> The stock tires are worthless in the snow. Goodyear makes a all season radial tire thats not bad. I think i've got Generals on my F450, it's a real meaty lug tire that works well in the snow. They're not cheap though, they run about 265.00 a piece but you can't use those highway tires in the snow, you'll end up in the weeds pretty quick. oh, I think Bridgestone also makes a good meaty tire too.


yeah ive seen the goodyear model on some tow trucks, nice and knobby.

The continental HDR is what a lot of f550s have the knobby one not the highway smooth tread like whats on the front.

Ive already considered this, whenever we get an f550 crew cab with a 12' body, i'd want the smooth highway tires on it all summer for handling, and "overloading" and then will switch out to the knobbys for the winter, all 6 tires. If funds dont allow, ill just switch the fronts around each season and leave the heavy duty ones on the back.


----------



## 3bladz

I have a set that is a knock off of the Goodyear G124. I'll have to look at them to see what they are though. I paid $180 each for them two years ago. I think the other set I was looking at were Coopers.


----------



## theonlybull

we run bandag retreads on our 250, and on a couple of the trucks at the firehall. they seem to work quite well. i'm pretty sure they have a 19.5


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

these retreads look pretty good, nice price too

http://www.treadwright.com/shopnow/product/tabid/61/productid/19/sename/225-70r19-5-otr-f.aspx


----------



## U1200

The 450 that the outfit I sub under owns has some Hankooks on the back that are nicely aggressive. Then they screwed the pooch and put steer axle tires on the front! The 550 has those crap continentals and they are terrible! I had a loaded spreader and couldn't even make it up an incline in a lot with 3" of snow.


----------



## hitachiman 200

Running goodyear g124 on a GMC 5500 4x4. Great tire in the snow and have had no issues with them so far. A good set of rubber on your ride is money in the bank.payup


----------



## slade

You might check out the hercules s-309


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

hitachiman 200;976382 said:


> Running goodyear g124 on a GMC 5500 4x4. Great tire in the snow and have had no issues with them so far. A good set of rubber on your ride is money in the bank.payup


HOLY short wheelbase. Looks like a nice set up but looks like you could move the axle about 2 feet.


----------



## hitachiman 200

NICHOLS LANDSCA;976627 said:


> HOLY short wheelbase. Looks like a nice set up but looks like you could move the axle about 2 feet.


Actually with only being a 3 ton the box could be a tad shorter for a dump. This rig is not really used much as a dump truck but more as a go for truck with mixed loads. Makes a great plow rig though as she turns on a dime.


----------



## Westhardt Corp.

U1200;974106 said:


> The 450 that the outfit I sub under owns has some Hankooks on the back that are nicely aggressive. Then they screwed the pooch and put steer axle tires on the front! The 550 has those crap continentals and they are terrible! I had a loaded spreader and couldn't even make it up an incline in a lot with 3" of snow.


I agree the Contis are junk, as evidenced last season. But I must ask....what type of tires would _you _put on a steer axle?


----------



## 02DURAMAX

hitachiman 200;976709 said:


> Actually with only being a 3 ton the box could be a tad shorter for a dump. This rig is not really used much as a dump truck but more as a go for truck with mixed loads. Makes a great plow rig though as she turns on a dime.


3 Ton?...what do you have for plates?


----------



## Westhardt Corp.

I'd assume an "H" plate for a 5500...


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Westhardt Corp.;977027 said:


> I'd assume an "H" plate for a 5500...


Yes, Thats what I have on my C4500..But he's in Canada and says 3 Ton Truck...I can put 7 Tons on mine and be at the 26,000lb limit. and he would be at around 17K.


----------



## Westhardt Corp.

LOL...it's plated for it. And that's about _it_. Your should have a GVWR of 17,500 max...although it's really just an "idea". This is Illinois--plate rules!!


----------



## PTSolutions

dont all med duty trucks (17500-19500 gvwr range) run 19.5" rims? so all the big three run this size.


----------



## Westhardt Corp.

Most do, yeah. But medium duty is typically considered 14K-26K GVWR, and anything over 20K usually run 22.5s or better.


----------

